# Hardware Accelerated Launcher



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been looking for a hardware accelerated launcher for a decent amount of time now. I know the stock AOSP launcher has HW acceleration, I know touchwiz does, and I know ICS does. Does anyone know of another launcher I could use that has HW acceleration? I found a port of touchwiz but it just crashes when you try to move icons.
Here's the link: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1061883
Would someone be able to get this version of touchwiz working? I would be able to donate if someone could figure this bad boy out.


----------



## bendystrawboy (Jun 16, 2011)

ithink adw is but only with honeycomb or higher.

and you offering to donate for someone to port touchwiz seems kinda humorous. After you commission that can you get them to get sense 3.5 for my og droid?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

bendystrawboy said:


> ithink adw is but only with honeycomb or higher.
> 
> and you offering to donate for someone to port touchwiz seems kinda humorous. After you commission that can you get them to get sense 3.5 for my og droid?


Well, I've already had touchwiz on my TB so I know its possible. I remember I had sense on my OG. Buggy as hell, but if someone would have worked on it, it could have been epic.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

You are misinformed. No android version below honeycomb supports hw acceleration. It does not matter which launcher you run on gb there is NO hardware acceleration on the bolt, period. Now, once ics is stable on our devices, then you will see hw accel at work but not before.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> You are misinformed. No android version below honeycomb supports hw acceleration. It does not matter which launcher you run on gb there is NO hardware acceleration on the bolt, period. Now, once ics is stable on our devices, then you will see hw accel at work but not before.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


ProTekk has it working

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> You are misinformed. No android version below honeycomb supports hw acceleration. It does not matter which launcher you run on gb there is NO hardware acceleration on the bolt, period. Now, once ics is stable on our devices, then you will see hw accel at work but not before.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Well I've heard it from multiple sources so I wasn't sure. I really want a snappy launcher similar to touchwiz. I feel like with my TB I'm always left wanting more. Any Ideas? I've tried ADW, Go Launcher, Regina 3d, and Launcher pro. I keep seeing lag in the app drawers in all of these launchers. I hate it.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Run mikrunny 3.5 rom or eternity 3.5 and go in to tweaks and turn launcher to 2d mode its very snappy.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> ProTekk has it working
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


You mean protekk has it working in his ics rom, right? I shouldn't necessarily have said "stable" I suppose. But in all honesty the ics roms have come so far. And despite the fact that data and various other things don't work the builds are currently fairly stable. Obviously nowhere near daily driver level, but fairly stable none the less, and awfully fun to play with. Either way, to my knowledge there are no gb roms with hw accel support and considering hw accel is built much deeper in to the android os than the simple launcher app, it is very unlikely that an alternative launcher could enable features that were never there to begin with.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't know how it works but liquid aosp 3.2 has a setting for "gpu acceleration"

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## tedkord (Oct 2, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Well I've heard it from multiple sources so I wasn't sure. I really want a snappy launcher similar to touchwiz. I feel like with my TB I'm always left wanting more. Any Ideas? I've tried ADW, Go Launcher, Regina 3d, and Launcher pro. I keep seeing lag in the app drawers in all of these launchers. I hate it.


As a former owner of two Samsung smartphones, I can't tell you how strange it is to hear "TouchWIZ" and "snappy" in the same sentence.

Sent from my Bad Assed Mobile Fone


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Well I've heard it from multiple sources so I wasn't sure. I really want a snappy launcher similar to touchwiz. I feel like with my TB I'm always left wanting more. Any Ideas? I've tried ADW, Go Launcher, Regina 3d, and Launcher pro. I keep seeing lag in the app drawers in all of these launchers. I hate it.


Sounds like you have a Kernel issue change up that or overclock a bit. I have zero lag in app drawer or launcher.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Sounds like you have a Kernel issue change up that or overclock a bit. I have zero lag in app drawer or launcher.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I'm running skyraider with JD kernel OC'ed to 1.6ghz. Smartass V2. It is a fresh install. Tried a new kernel earlier, but it made the lag worse. I wiped everything 3x and redownloaded twice. Anything in particular that has worked for you?


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

tedkord said:


> As a former owner of two Samsung smartphones, I can't tell you how strange it is to hear "TouchWIZ" and "snappy" in the same sentence.
> 
> Sent from my Bad Assed Mobile Fone


Yeah my mom's Charge is not "snappy". Touchwiz is a joke.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I'm running skyraider with JD kernel OC'ed to 1.6ghz. Smartass V2. It is a fresh install. Tried a new kernel earlier, but it made the lag worse. I wiped everything 3x and redownloaded twice. Anything in particular that has worked for you?


I am on BAMF Forever, IMO 5.0.1 kernel, 368/1068 took it off safe mode, only slightly undervolted, and my phone is just fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I am on BAMF Forever, IMO 5.0.1 kernel, 368/1068 took it off safe mode, only slightly undervolted, and my phone is just fine.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I think it is fixed. I used the V6 Supercharger script and it seems snappy as hell. It switched the minfree values. After reboot... PRESTO. I was able to switch my OC settings to 1024ghz on interactive v2. Here's the link of the how to just in case. Should I make a thread for it?! Maybe others may find this useful...?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1334834


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I think it is fixed. I used the V6 Supercharger script and it seems snappy as hell. It switched the minfree values. After reboot... PRESTO. I was able to switch my OC settings to 1024ghz on interactive v2. Here's the link of the how to just in case. Should I make a thread for it?! Maybe others may find this useful...?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1334834


what options did you select?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> what options did you select?


Option 11, Optimized Minfree and Made the launcher hard to kill. It multitasks a lot better now.


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

Are you serious? Touchwiz it the farthest thing from snappy. Adw and launcherpro are almost instantaneous. How the hell did you make such a judgement?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothcrm7 (Sep 20, 2011)

wickedblitz said:


> Are you serious? Touchwiz it the farthest thing from snappy. Adw and launcherpro are almost instantaneous. How the hell did you make such a judgement?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Lol, you seem really upset about his statement? custom roms with touchwiz on the galaxy S2 are insanely fast and the apk in the first post is extremely fast too except for the fact it force closes when you try to add widgets.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

smoothcrm7 said:


> Lol, you seem really upset about his statement? custom roms with touchwiz on the galaxy S2 are insanely fast and the apk in the first post is extremely fast too except for the fact it force closes when you try to add widgets.


Yes, I am very serious. I am referring to TW 4.5. It is EXTREMELY snappy on my TB and if it didn't crash It would be my default.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Sounds like you have a Kernel issue change up that or overclock a bit. I have zero lag in app drawer or launcher.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Nooooo! Don't say its a kernel issue, because that means I gotta update my kernel, and I kinda don't have a tbolt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Nooooo! Don't say its a kernel issue, because that means I gotta update my kernel, and I kinda don't have a tbolt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Definitely NOT a kernel issue. Your kernel is a work of art. How are you liking your GNex? 
I'm trying to decide between the Rezound or Gnex, but the camera is what is making me hesitant.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

There's an app on the market called chainfire 3d or something lke that. The app itself is to play Tegra games on non tegra devices but in reading a lot of the comments people were saying their phones were alot faster now as a by-product. I'm not a big gamer so I didn't download it but it kinda seemed like this app was some sort of hw accelerator but I could be completely wrong. That's just the impression I gotgot

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I know it's a bit off topic, but I have been interested in trying SPB Shell 3D since I saw it on my friend's Incredible. However, I noticed it was quite laggy. I run the CM7 RC2 from ProTekk, has anyone tried this Launcher with CM7 on the Thunderbolt?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

grimez said:


> I know it's a bit off topic, but I have been interested in trying SPB Shell 3D since I saw it on my friend's Incredible. However, I noticed it was quite laggy. I run the CM7 RC2 from ProTekk, has anyone tried this Launcher with CM7 on the Thunderbolt?


I have I have. Its a Tad bit slower but still worth it if you like the 3d goodness. Now the 15 dollar pricetag....? That's a different story.lollol

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I have I have. Its a Tad bit slower but still worth it if you like the 3d goodness. Now the 15 dollar pricetag....? That's a different story.lollol
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


I'd skip it and use Regina 3d. It's not as polished, but for 15 bucks less, its definitely well worth it.


----------

